# English Heritage At Risk



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2008)

*More than one in five of England's archaeological sites and monuments are at risk, according to English Heritage.*

  The organisation says the threats include natural processes and man-made dangers like development and vandals.
  It hopes publication will spur local authorities and the public to take action before it is too late.


_*I too hope for action before these sites are gone*._

BBC NEWS | UK | One-fifth of monuments 'at risk'


----------



## Talysia (Jul 11, 2008)

It's such a shame that so many sites are at risk, especially from things like development and vandals.  I hope they're able to raise awareness to help protect some of these sites.


----------

